# MECA 2X Sacramento Autorama 2017 - SQL and SPL - February 18, 2017 - Sacramento, CA



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks to Arc Audio for inviting MECA back to Sacramento Autorama. MECA will be offering MECA 2X SQL and SPL on Saturday, February 18 of the three day car show

*Where:*
Cal Expo Fairgrounds
1600 Exposition Blvd
Sacramento, California 95825

*When:*
Saturday, February 18, 2017: 8am - 6pm

Roll-in: 8am - 11am (gate closes at 11am sharp - will not be allowed to enter after gates close)










*Facebook event invite here:*
https://www.facebook.com/events/403169663355432/

*Who's in?*


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

This Saturday!


----------



## SO20thCentury (Sep 18, 2014)

Awww dammm, snow over the pass Friday night into Sat! Thanks for getting a GTG closer to Reno though.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

SO20thCentury said:


> Awww dammm, snow over the pass Friday night into Sat! Thanks for getting a GTG closer to Reno though.



We will have a triple point event in Concord this April, working to get the yearly BBQ set up in July, and have an event in Vacaville in September.

Hope to see you at one of them.


----------



## SO20thCentury (Sep 18, 2014)

Thanks for the heads-up on the coming events! I seem to always just miss them. I need to pay homage in person to yall :beerchug:who've given inspiration and education on here.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Going down tomorrow, rain or shine.


----------



## Lou Frasier2 (Jul 17, 2012)

Roll-in: 8am - 11am (gate closes at 11am sharp - will not be allowed to enter after gates close)
does this include spectators?or is it just for the people who want to compete?i have nothing planned for tomorrow and would like to come check it out


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Lou Frasier2 said:


> Roll-in: 8am - 11am (gate closes at 11am sharp - will not be allowed to enter after gates close)
> does this include spectators?or is it just for the people who want to compete?i have nothing planned for tomorrow and would like to come check it out


Correct this is for competitors thru Gate 26. Spectators, can park in the spectator lot. I believe there is a gate fee of $20 for spectators.


----------



## Lou Frasier2 (Jul 17, 2012)

awesome,i shall be there, thank you


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Lou Frasier2 said:


> awesome,i shall be there, thank you


See you there!


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

For MECA competitors, see entry map below. This should also give an idea of where the SQ and SPL sections will be.


----------

